
Benefits of Exercising before Breakfast - harscoat
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/15/phys-ed-the-benefits-of-exercising-before-breakfast
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted yesterday, and discussed at great length:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011021>

